# Καναρίνια > Φροντίδα - Κλουβιά -  Αξεσουάρ >  Το νέο σπίτι  των καναρινιών μου.

## jenia21

Σας παρουσιαζω το νεο χωρο που θα φιλοξενηση τα πουλακια μου.
















Εναι ενα δωματιο 2,5χ2,5 μετρα στην ταρατσα του σπιτιου μου το οποιο ηταν αποθηκη.Ειναι χτισμενο με ALFA BLOCK για σκεπη εχει ελενιτ περασμενο απο πανω με ασπρο μονωτικο για δροσια το καλοκαιρι και απο κατω εχει 5 ποντους φελιζολ μπλε.

----------


## ninos

πάρα πολύ ωραίος και καθαρός χώρος !!!

----------


## panos70

Συχαρητηρια εχεις ενα πολυ ωραιο καθαρο και ανετο χωρο για τα πουλια σου ,και πολυ ωραιες εναλλαγες χρωματων στα καναρινια σου ( μου αρεσαν τα σγουρα και τα κοκκινα) να τα χαιρεσαι

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Καλορίζικο και να το γεμίσεις γρήγορα!

----------


## lagreco69

Μπραβο!!! Δαμιανε η καθαριοτητα!!!! ειναι μεγαλη αρχοντια!! πολυ ωραια κατασταση!!!! εχεις κανει.

----------


## fysaei

φίλε Δαμιανέ πολύ όμορφο το σπιτάκι με τα μικρά σου !! εκείνα τα αναμαλλιασμένα είναι οι περίφημες τρομπέτες του παρισιού ; βρίσκονται αυτά στο εμπόριο άραγε..

----------


## Ρία

τρομερός! μπράβο!!! σου εύχομαι να τα πολλαπλασιάσεις κ να μην αντιμετωπίσεις καμία αρρώστιαα!!

----------


## geog87

πολυ ωραια η κατασταση που εφτιαξες Δαμιανε!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Δαμιανε, ειναι ιδανικος χωρος!! Όλα εν ταξη και προσεγμενα, καθαρα, το πιο βασικο!!! Σου ευχομαι να το χαρεις όπως το  επιθυμεις!!!  ::

----------


## johnrider

ζηλεύωωωωωωω.
θα σου πρότεινα μιας και είσαι ταράτσα να βάλεις μερικές γλάστρες με διαφορα φυτά και λαχανικά για εσένα και τα πουλάκια σου.και την άνοιξη να σε δούμε με γεμάτα τα κλουβιά.

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Δαμιανε  :Happy0159:

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια Δαμιανέ πολλή καλή δουλειά ...Καλή συνέχεια στα σχέδια σου...

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ όμορφος χώρος.

----------


## λακης κου

μπραβο πολυ ομορφα και πολυ καθαρα.....

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δαμιανέ αν μπορείς ανέβασε ξανά της 5 πρώτες φώτο !! Μου βγάζει μήνυμα  Δηλώθηκε Λανθασμένο Επισύναψη. Αν ακολουθήσατε έγκυρο σύνδεσμο, παρακαλούμε ενημερώστε τον administrator*

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ πρεπει να ειναι οκ τωρα;

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δαμιανέ όλα είναι πολύ όμορφα και λειτουργικά !! Με εξαερισμό έχεις κάνει τίποτα ? Εχεις κάποιο παράθυρο για να αερίζεις τον χώρο ??


*ευχαριστώ jk21 !*

----------


## orion

ΕΥΓΕ!!!

----------


## geam

μπραβο φίλε!!!! καλές γέννες!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

μπραβο πολυ ωραιος χωρος, και τα καναρινια σου ομως πανεμορφα, καλη συνεχεια στα σχεδια σου.

----------


## Nikolakas

Μπράβο σας, πολυ ωραίος χώρος. Θα σου πρότεινα να βάλεις και λίγη πρασιναδα, κάποιο φυτο αναρυχωμενο ίσως που δεν θα θέλει πολυ ποτισμα ούτε θα έχει μεγάλες ανάγκες σε φως. Σου προτείνω αν βρεις να βάλεις κάποιο κισσο ή ίσως έναν πόθο που χρειαζεται ελάχιστο ποτισμα και φως, και λειτουργεί και σαν φίλτρο, καθαρίζει τον αέρα απο βλαβερές ουσίες.

----------


## jenia21

Παιδια ευχαριστω για τα καλα λογια και για τις παρατηρησης σας,μολις τα ειδα τα μνμ σας και δεν ξερω σε ποιον να πρωτοαπαντησω.Γρηγορη εγω τα ξερω σαν σγουρα,του Παρισιου ειναι ποιο μεγαλοσωμα και ειναι τα φτερα τους  κατσαρα και στο κεφαλι τους.Γιαννη αμα προσεξεις σε μια φωτο εχει απο εξω ολα τα καλουδια.Αλεξ εχει παραθυρο για αερισμο το οποιο θα μπει σιτα ποιο πολυ για τους καλοκαιρινους μηνες.Νικο πρασιναδα θα μπει μεσα εξω απο το δωματιο,διαφορα γλαστρακια για μεσα και αναριχωμενα για εξω.Γενικα θελει καποια πραγματα ακομη που εχω στο μυαλο μου για να γινει ποιο ομορφο,και ελπιζω καποια στιγμη τωρα που εχω τον χωρο να καταφερω να αποκτησω και τα λατρεμενα μου πουλια για να ασχοληθω με την αναπαραγωγη τους.ΚΑΡΔΕΡΙΝΕΣ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΗΣ.ΤΟ ΟΝΕΙΡΟ ΜΟΥ.

----------


## panaisompatsos

Φραπεδιέρα δε βλέπω όμως..χε χε.
Ωραίος ο χώρος σου φίλε.
Απο τις 5 φώτο που μου βγάζει δέν έχω δεί αν υπάρχει παροχή ηλεκτρισμού στον χώρο και αν δεν έχει καλό θα είναι να έμπενε.
Ενα μίνι ψυγειάκι ίσως για καλύτερη αποθήκευση τροφών το καλοκαίρι και μια ηλ σκούπα και νομίζω είσαι κοπλέ.
Πόσα ζευγάρια σκέφτεσαι να βάλεις για αναπαραγωγή??

----------


## Rovaios

Ωραίος χώρος και νοικοκυρεμένος Δαμιανέ , ! Με το καλό να γεμίσεις όλα τα κλουβάκια σου με ότι αγαπάς . 

ΥΓ. Η επήρεια του jk πια είναι εμφανής  , στις φώτο με τις τροφές ..... αποξηραμένα βότανα , μηλόξυδο και κους κους ... αν βλέπω καλά .. όποια ντουλάπα και να ανοίξεις από τους greekbird cluber's θα τα βρείς μέσα ....  :Anim 59:

----------


## Silentpanther

Φίλε Δαμιανέ μπράβο σου . Πολύ ωραίο  :Happy0064: .

----------


## xarhs

πολλυ ομορφα καναρινια και ακομα πιο ομορφο το σπιτακι τους......... σου ευχομαι να βγαλεις πολλα πουλακια και να ειναι ομορφα απως οι γονεις τους!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jenia21

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Μερικές νέες φώτο μετά την ανακαίνιση του χώρου που με την προσθήκη πρασινάδας μέσα στο χώρο θα είναι έτοιμος για την νέα αναπαραγωγική περίοδο.

----------


## jk21

Ομορφιες ! οργανωση ! καθαριοτητα !

η γυρη (μαλλον ) στο πανω ραφι πανω απο την κινοα ,καλυτερα ειναι να μπει στο ψυγειο

της bogena το σκευασμα για finicoc το κοβω ....  στα καναρινια αχρηστο ,στις καρδερινες αναποτελεσματικο ,στην πορεια του χρονου επικινδυνο οπως και καθε ασκοπη χρηση σουλφοναμιδης

----------


## jenia21

Δημητρη δεν ειναι γυρη,ειναι βαμα βοτανων απο ελαιολαδο,μελι,μιγμα αποξηραμένων βοτανων,και σιτάρι που το χρησιμοποιώ για βλαστομενους σπορους.Της bogena το σκευασμα ειναι αδειο και χρησιμοποιω το κουτι για τα δαχτυλίδια χρωματος που βαζω.

----------


## jk21

α το σιταρι μπερδεψα .... αλλα δεν μπορεις να πεις ... ξεχωριζω κοκκιδιοστατικο απο μακρια ! αλλεργιιιιιιιιια !!!!  ::

----------


## lagreco69

Πολυ νοικοκυρεμενα ολα! μπραβο Δαμιανε σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα!!!!!!!!

----------


## γιαννης χ

μπραβο πολυ ομορφα ολα
το ονειρο καθε ερασιτεχνη

----------


## Nikolakas

Μπραβο Δαμιανε!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Ολα όμορφα Δαμιανέ !!!!*  ::

----------


## joncr

Πολυ ωραια , μετα τις γιορτες θα ερθω για καφε...

----------


## Deimitori

Εύγε Δαμιανέ!

----------


## DimitrisPas13

ωραίος χώρος....τα πουλάκια θα το εκτιμήσουν...και θα σου ανταποδώσουν την αγάπη τους!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια!!!!! φιλε ειναι όλα!!!! τελεια!!!!!!   ::

----------


## nicktasos

*Σε ζηλευω φιλε, ωραια πραγματα!*

----------


## saxo_29

Ωραιος! Βλεπω και φρεσκα λαχανικα για τα πουλακια..

----------


## vag21

> Φραπεδιέρα δε βλέπω όμως..χε χε.


εχει τρελο γκαζακι ομως για ελληνικο χαχαχα.

----------


## michael2580

Μερακλης ανθρωπος χωρις γκαζακι για Ελληνικο γινεται ? Δεν γινεται.
Πανεμορφος ο χωρις και πεντακαθαρος μπραβο σου.

----------


## jenia21

Εγινε αλλαγη στον χωρο εκτροφης παιδια.Υπηρχε ενα δωματιο που ηταν αποθηκη και εγινε τραμπα με το δωματιο των πουλιων.Μεγαλυτερος χωρος ποιο φωτεινος και με περισοτερες ανεσεις για τα πουλακια(και για εμενα χεχεχεχε).

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο σου καταπληκτικα ολα , πολυ ωραιος χωρος ! Το μπλε αν και σε κλειστους χωρους κουραζει λιγο εδω με τοσο φως "δενει" και "γλυκαινει" το χωρο ! Σου ευχομαι καλες αναπαραγωγες και με το καλο να βγουν τα νεα πουλακια , καλη σεζον !

----------


## jimgo

φοβερος , μπραβο μακαρι να ειχαμε ολοι μας ενα τετοιο χωρο . ολα τα λεφτα εκτος απο των χωρο ειναι η πατεντα με το ρολο χαρτι .

----------


## mixalisss

δεν έχω λόγια !!!!! τη να πω!!!!! απλα τέλεια!!!!! εύχομαι ολοι οσοι έχουν κατοικιδια να τα προσέχουν και να τα αγαπούν έτσι  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:  :Happy0065:

----------


## binary

Συγχαρητήρια και πάντα να είστε καλά εσύ και τα όμορφα φιλαράκια σου!

----------


## jenia21

Ευχαριστω παιδια.Δημητρη το χαρτι πραγματι ειναι ολα τα λεφτα,το συστήνω ανεπιφύλακτα σε οποιον εχει την δυνατοτητα να το κανει.

----------


## s.a.k

Μπραβο σου πολυ ωραιος χωρος καλες αναπαραγωγες

----------


## michael2580

πανεμορφο το εχεις  και παλι μπραβο σου

----------

